# Postal Order -refund?



## nuttybud (26 Nov 2008)

Is it possible to get a refund for an An Post postal order if it was never cashed?

And/or

if it has expired but you didnt use it & you have orginal receipt?

sorry if previously asked, I couldnt find it.

Thanks


----------



## Smashbox (26 Nov 2008)

Its certainly worth a try asking, I'm nearly sure they could refund an unused one once you have your reciept.

As for expired, I doubt it. I guess it would be treated like a Cheque/Gift Voucher, which you can't use once its out of date.


----------



## oldtimer (26 Nov 2008)

Contact the postal order section at G.P.O. Dublin. I think their phone number is 1850 305060 and explain your problem. They will explain how to get a refund.


----------

